

Everything on HN front page is about the NSA - aashaykumar92

I know it's an extremely important situation but doesn't anyone else feel that it is a bit much for the story to take over the entire front page? I completely understand that there is a greatness in sharing different viewpoints on such a big story but again, 20 just seems like too much.
======
tokenadult
We'll see what the upvotes say. I personally like seeing stories from various
angles on this issue. There is of course a technology interest in these
stories, as many HN readers expect to set up businesses (or are already
running businesses) that involve using the Internet to communicate with
clients.

------
fianchetto
The biggest government spy operation in history is now public knowledge. It's
kind of a big deal.

------
jayfuerstenberg
Come back in 5 years (assuming HN still exists) and ask yourself if everybody
trying to bring awareness to a very alarming trend is a bit overkill.

I'll leave you with a pertinent quote from Desmond Tutu: "If you are neutral
in situations of injustice, you have chosen the side of the oppressor."

------
jlengrand
It's even more annoying when you're not from the US. I know this is a big
deal, but really ... 20 top posts?

